# sexual past



## supermad30

okay this gonna sound weird but i dont care so here it is

so my wife sexted an old flame of hers and i found out so i told her to tell me about all her past parters.wat i found out was shocking she said she had about 20 past partners and 2 friends with befits that each lasted 2 years .when she told me i was a lil upset but for some reason iwas really turned on by some of her stories she told me!she had a hard time telling me some stuff but the more in detail she got the more turned on i got, she says she thinks its weird that i wanna know these details but im afraid to tell her that i get aroused by these stories and wanna have sex after like later on that night.im a very open minded person but i dont want her to have sex with any one else or want her to cheat but for some reason when i hear her stories i get all excited like a kid looking at porn for the first time.her stories are graphic and very sexual that was a time in her life were she didnt want a boyfriend and wanted to have fun (shes not like that now) i also tell her i dont mind it and im not judging her at all i just wanna know but some times she says she fells like a **** but i tell her shes not she my beautiful wife that experimented when she was younger (shes 25) i also told her its not fair that a man can sleep around and hes the man and when a woman does it shes a ****.
so what should i do i love her naughty stories and want to know more but i dont want her to feel like shes a **** or like shes hurting me.

i also dont want her to think im a weirdo for kinda liking her stories what should i do please help

p.s jokes are ok but dont be an a**hole


----------



## Cosmos

Waiting until you were married to ask her about her past sexual partners sounds a little odd, because usually if someone is going to want that information, it's going to be much earlier in the relationship, and certainly before marriage... 

However, whilst _I would be very concerned_ about a spouse sexting exes, _as long as she's happy_ to recall her past sexual experiences to you in graphic detail, I guess there's nothing wrong in you getting a thrill out of it.


----------



## lamaga

Just be careful, Supermad -- from what I've heard about similar situations, this kind of thing can turn from "exciting for you" to "making you very upset and jealous" on a dime.


----------



## Maricha75

I do know of a man who said he loved hearing about his wife's *ahem* adventures. It got to where he wanted her to have lovers, and then come home and tell him about what they did. And then THEY would have sex. And then they would have threesomes, at his behest. But only other men were allowed because she didn't want another woman to touch him. The two men were to pleasure her, and her alone. Eventually, he got involved in EAs online. She became furious. Within a few months, he moved out....I was one of this man's EA partners. I have not spoken to him since the EA ended. No, I was not the reason for him moving out. I do not know if he moved back in, nor do I care. My point is that if you keep pushing to get her to tell all of her stories, this could be you in a few years. Be careful.


----------



## Complexity

Cuckold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Maricha75

Complexity said:


> Cuckold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Exactly


----------



## larry.gray

Complexity said:


> Cuckold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I'm trying to figure out the evolutionary advantage to that one. There seems to be a explanation for just about every other sexual behavior among humans except this one and homosexuality. 

Women wanting a bad boy to provide the sperm and an nice guy to raise the kids makes sense. A guy being willing to do this without trickery just doesn't.


----------



## Complexity

larry.gray said:


> I'm trying to figure out the evolutionary advantage to that one. There seems to be a explanation for just about every other sexual behavior among humans except this one and homosexuality.
> 
> Women wanting a bad boy to provide the sperm and an nice guy to raise the kids makes sense. A guy being willing to do this without trickery just doesn't.


I don't think there's an advantage per se. As Maricha hinted, for _some_ cuckolds (sorry to get gross here) it's about semen competition. I read somewhere that in early stages of evolution males competed with other males to impregnate the female in the tribe. Hence why the individual she referred to enjoyed having sex with his wife after she had sex with other men. Others cuckolds probably just enjoy the humiliation in a masochistic way.


----------



## MaritimeGuy

I'm no scientist but I've heard the sperm competition theory and it makes sense to me. Apparently, if we subconsciously suspect our partner has been with another man our bodies increase the production of sperm to compete and increase the odds of conception. Presumably this ramping up of sperm production increases our urge to have sex. To me this would explain being turned on by talk of past experiences and in the extreme watching our partner have sex with another man.


----------



## onetimer6804

supermad30 said:


> okay this gonna sound weird but i dont care so here it is
> 
> so my wife sexted an old flame of hers and i found out so i told her to tell me about all her past parters.wat i found out was shocking she said she had about 20 past partners and 2 friends with befits that each lasted 2 years .when she told me i was a lil upset but for some reason iwas really turned on by some of her stories she told me!she had a hard time telling me some stuff but the more in detail she got the more turned on i got, she says she thinks its weird that i wanna know these details but im afraid to tell her that i get aroused by these stories and wanna have sex after like later on that night.im a very open minded person but i dont want her to have sex with any one else or want her to cheat but for some reason when i hear her stories i get all excited like a kid looking at porn for the first time.her stories are graphic and very sexual that was a time in her life were she didnt want a boyfriend and wanted to have fun (shes not like that now) i also tell her i dont mind it and im not judging her at all i just wanna know but some times she says she fells like a **** but i tell her shes not she my beautiful wife that experimented when she was younger (shes 25) i also told her its not fair that a man can sleep around and hes the man and when a woman does it shes a ****.
> so what should i do i love her naughty stories and want to know more but i dont want her to feel like shes a **** or like shes hurting me.
> 
> i also dont want her to think im a weirdo for kinda liking her stories what should i do please help
> 
> p.s jokes are ok but dont be an a**hole


i am the same as you. i aint a cuckold. but for the strangest reason - my wife's sexual past turns me on. At first i hated it, but i kept snooping and she'd tell me more an i get turned on. 

i also used to think im weird, but there are others in this forum like you. see my other threads.


----------



## supermad30

_Posted via Mobile Device_
Ok guys I got some good news I sat down with my wife and we had a serious conversation about this and at first she was a little weirded out by it but I told her the truth. The truth is its a crazy turn on for me for some reason knowing that she had her wild time doing things and trying new stuff and I wanna try these crazy things with her but be better at it . I guess it's an alpha male thing but she know tells me theses stories and the sex life is even better and hotter now than ever thanks for ur suggestions .

Ps I am no were near a cuckold I don't want her with any man but me


----------



## onetimer6804

@supermad - thats good to hear. 

the truth is the turn on. if it was made up - it doesn't do anything. I like to see the smile on my wife's face when she remembers what she and her exes would do. it make's me hella jealous - and i take it out by f*cking the hell out of her - which she likes too. 

yes it's an alpha male thing too - because i want to outdo what she and her ex boyfriends did. which is not always possible nowadays because we're much older. 

think of it as we're lucky that our wives understands and does whatever it takes to turn us on. some women won't understand. 

my wife's first reaction was that i was weird too - that she's never had a guy that likes to talk about her previous sex life. but she's like - whatever turns me on.. besides, she's quite proud of her sexuality. she sorts of brags about it back then.


----------



## the guy

Can we get back to the fact that an old boy friend is trying to contact your wife!
Your wife is sexting another guy and you seem to have just moved past it and went on to you kink?


----------



## onetimer6804

the guy said:


> Can we get back to the fact that an old boy friend is trying to contact your wife!
> Your wife is sexting another guy and you seem to have just moved past it and went on to you kink?


Oh right. the sexting / contact part is whacked. I draw the line there. Even though i have a strange fetish - my senses would kick in and wake me up.


----------



## Horsa

The sexting is a red flag, and you need to sort that out.
About the need to best the past sex experience, it was an alpha thing. I do feel like that too. But be careful, because sometimes you just can best what had happen in the youth with no string attached, and you may hate her when you lose...


----------

